# Researching Thomas William Shaw, Master Mariner



## 4theng (Oct 24, 2008)

I am looking for a bit of guidance here.

Thomas William Shaw, born 1875 at Liverpool, is my 1st cousin 2x removed. 

In 1903, he obtained his Certificate of Competency as Master, for foreign going ships, at Liverpool. The number is 032205. The last couple of ships he was on before getting certificate, seemed to belong to Elder Dempster.

In the 1911 census, he was at home in Liverpool, and occupation given as mariner. After this date I cannot trace him. At this time he was not married.

Would he have been employed by Elder Dempster? 

Any ideas on where I might find information on him between 1903 an 1911, and after 1911.

Thanks


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

I am afraid there is no easy way to discover information on his seagoing career online.
All things being equal he may have some records in the National Archive in the piece BT123/3
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/s/res?_q=bt123/3&x=17&y=21
However it may only give details from 1911. Presuming both they and he survived.
You cannot view the records online so you would need to visit or ask for a quote for copying.
To compare costs, Ask for a quote from Lloyds Captains Register from London Metropolitan Archives. These records are in my opinion are more comprehensive than the records at Kew.
http://www.cityoflondon.gov.uk/thin...ry/Pages/Family-History-Research-Service.aspx

Lloyd's "Captains Registers" give details of the careers of captains and mates of merchant ships who held masters' certificates and who were active between 1869 and 1947.
The registers usually exclude masters with a "Home Trade" certificate, masters of coasters, ferries, fishing vessels or yachts.
The Registers were compiled by Lloyd's from for the use of Lloyd's members in assessing insurance risks, They list for each person the place and year of birth (but not home addresses in later life); the date, number and place of issue of the master's certificate obtained; any other special qualification, including the "steam" certificate from 1874; the dates of engagement and (sometimes) discharge as master or mate since the certificate was obtained, with the name and official number (taken from the Mercantile Navy List) of each ship; the general area of the des¬tination of each voyage; casualties (sinkings, collisions etc.); and notes (e.g. reprimands, special awards).
I doubt he was employed by Elder Dempster for his entire career but this may have been the case. If he was it may be worth looking at the Elder Dempster Archives. 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/nra/searches/subjectView.asp?ID=B11439

Roger


----------



## 4theng (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info Roger.


----------

